# New Shoes on the Rhino



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well i traded my terms for these bad boys...what yall think?










just joking...i actually traded them on these 30x11 Zillas










just from riding around in the field, im really liking the power i freed up from losing 42lbs of tire lol.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good. I love mine.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Does it sit that much higher in the front or is that trick photography


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

It actually has less gc in the front. But I must of been on a small hill there


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

is that the only reason you traded was the weight, becuase i heard terms ride really good so i dont see why you would trade for that if that was the reason either way they look good bump


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yup the only reason was weight. I lost 42 lbs of tire. The terms rode good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice bump, looks good. I would think for your usage of the rhino you'll likely be very happy w/ them. - Don't know if I could bring myself to step back from a termi, only up. 



lilbigtonka said:


> is that the only reason you traded was the weight, becuase i heard terms ride really good so i dont see why you would trade for that if that was the reason either way they look good bump


you going to RYC this weekend? If so, you can take a spin on my junk and see what you think about the terms. - I was a lot more impressed than I thought I would be, they definitely ride smooth but still hold their own in the mud. 1100cc's w/ some clutching has no issues keeping them cleared though, so that probably helps 'em in the muck.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah JP, it was kinda tough to step down on tires, thats just not my style lol. but im just not in the position to dump the money into the rhino to make it handle the terms like i would like.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> Nice bump, looks good. I would think for your usage of the rhino you'll likely be very happy w/ them. - Don't know if I could bring myself to step back from a termi, only up.


Did you ever run Zillas? I ran both on my Brute and if I had to pick between the 2 I'd go back to Zillas. The Terms are a little better in the mud but I dont think it was that big of a difference. The Zillas are quite a bit lighter, they are a little bit taller, and they dont walk on you above 30mph.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Col_Sanders said:


> Did you ever run Zillas? I ran both on my Brute and if I had to pick between the 2 I'd go back to Zillas. The Terms are a little better in the mud but I dont think it was that big of a difference. The Zillas are quite a bit lighter, they are a little bit taller, and they dont walk on you above 30mph.


My next set will be stepping the further the other direction. - OL2's


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont blame ya jp even tho my monsters are straight nasty they hold their own easily


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks good!!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

They look good on there


----------

